# 8-time Mr.olympia Ronnie Coleman???s Shocking Announcement!



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2007)

8-TIME MR.OLYMPIA RONNIE COLEMAN???S SHOCKING ANNOUNCEMENT!

When the legend that is Ronnie Coleman talks, the whole bodybuilding world listens with eager anticipation, and this time is no exception. Click here to get all the details behind Ronnie???s recent shocking revelation that he will be retiring from Olympia competition after this year???s Mr. Olympia contest on September 29th. 

For more, go to...
BSN Online - News


----------



## Mista (Sep 11, 2007)

He has done well and now can relax a bit. Nice work.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think that is shocking.  he has had a long career and been on the top for a long time.  It is nice to hang it up.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2007)

What's funny is that he'll go back to being a cop and have more free time on his hands than when he was bodybuilding.

Yes, he certainly had a great career!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 12, 2007)

His body probably had enough...you cannot train like that man does forever. It will be interesting to see what happens to him after he stops competing.....like drug free ronnie....will be end up shrivling up like Dorian?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> His body probably had enough...you cannot train like that man does forever. It will be interesting to see what happens to him after he stops competing.....like drug free ronnie....will be end up shrivling up like Dorian?



He wasn't as small as Dorian was before they went on the juice.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 12, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> His body probably had enough...you cannot train like that man does forever. It will be interesting to see what happens to him after he stops competing.....like drug free ronnie....will be end up shrivling up like Dorian?



Yea hell defintly shrivel up just like Arnold did.  http://www.deucesblog.com/weblogs/archives/arnold.jpg


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 12, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Yea hell defintly shrivel up just like Arnold did.  http://www.deucesblog.com/weblogs/archives/arnold.jpg



That isn't a fair link...its comparing a 30 year old arnold after being in his prime for BBing to a 60 something year old arnold getting ready to go swimming.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 12, 2007)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> That isn't a fair link...its comparing a 30 year old arnold after being in his prime for BBing to a 60 something year old arnold getting ready to go swimming.



ur right...i wus just tryin to find a picture of him now nd thats the only one i could get


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> Yea hell defintly shrivel up just like Arnold did.  http://www.deucesblog.com/weblogs/archives/arnold.jpg



Holy hell! What a horrible picture. Well, luckily for me I don't plan on ever having kids, so I will have nothing holding me back from doing juice in safe moderation until the day I die. If I die at 50 rather than 70, who gives a shit.


On Topic: I am happy for Ronnie. He has worked hard, and kept bodybuilding interesting. I wonder what he will do?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2007)

he deserves to rest


----------



## DOMS (Sep 12, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Holy hell! What a horrible picture.



That's an old picture.  It was taken just after he recovered enough from his heart operation to be able to go outside.  He looks a lot better know.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 12, 2007)

He had a great career. Cool.


----------



## Uthinkso (Sep 22, 2007)

What has been overlooked here I think, Ronnie says this is the last time you will see him on an "Olympia" stage. To me that says he will still compete but he's bowing out of the big show and rightfully so. Cuts will be beside himself if Ronnie wins.


----------

